# ka24de cam shims



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

I just did a valve job on the head of my ka24de. I need to set the valve clearance again. Anybody know a good/cheap place to get 16 new shims?


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

Well I'm not sure but you can try asking the tool truck guys like snap-on, matco . I think they should have them. And it would be cheaper than the dealer


----------

